# My 1/25 Batmobiles with new Polar lights



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I am doing all of the Batmobiles from the '66, and the movies. Here is the just released 1/25 Barris Batmobile. What a great new kit from Round 2.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is the Batmobile from Batman Forever. I like this version.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

It looks great but why did Batman boot Robin out the door??? How much painting, if any, did you have to do? I believe the exterior is finished in the box? I saw one at Wonderfest and it looked good there but I will still wait for the highly detailed glue version. I have the 1/18 Hot Wheels version which I picked up for a fairly nice price a couple of years ago.

Bob K.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

rkoenn said:


> It looks great but why did Batman boot Robin out the door??? How much painting, if any, did you have to do? I believe the exterior is finished in the box? I saw one at Wonderfest and it looked good there but I will still wait for the highly detailed glue version. I have the 1/18 Hot Wheels version which I picked up for a fairly nice price a couple of years ago.
> 
> Bob K.


The interior needs to be detailed, and bare foil applied to the windshields.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

AWESOME!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Great collection of Batmobiles you've got going there. :thumbsup:

The new kit looks great. Can't wait for the regular glue assembly version. 

Sean


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Next up is the Keaton Batmobile. After the Barris Mobile, this is my next favorite. Here are some cockpit shots. Drybrushed silver with color highlights.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great job on the instrument panel and interior. No wonder the car looked like what it did, that is as complicated as a modern jet fighter.

Bob K.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Beautiful job on both of them. The 1/25 Barris looks like a nice kit from the few photo's I've seen.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Finished Keaton Batmobile*

Here are the finished shots of the Keaton Batmobile. The last pic is with the cocoon.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Batman And Robin Batmobile*

Here is the last Batmobile before the Tumbler. I hope you like the pics. To be continued after the tumbler comes out. " Stay tuned same bat time same bat channel! "
































































Here are all the Batmobiles waiting for the Tumbler


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Niiiice!


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Dude... where is that beautiful neighborhood you live in? 

Seriously, the background scenery aside, sweet models.


----------

